
Ask HN: Comparing IoT (Internet of Things) cloud services offerings - stefanoco
I&#x27;m a bit surprised that searching HN I didn&#x27;t find any thread on this. I&#x27;m starting my own list of services and related details and prices around what&#x27;s known as &quot;cloud services for the Internet of Things&quot; or in other words services for enabling devices to exchange messages with some secure&#x2F;managed cloud storage, collecting information, preparing dashboards for such data, managing deployment and access right to devices. Anyone already done or in progress on this? Think of Amazon AWS IoT to name the most evident.
======
nivertech
There are lists like this, but they are quickly getting out of date. The most
recent entrant is Google Cloud Core IoT service.

Every major cloud (Axure,AWS, GCP, Bluemix) has managed IoT service now + many
niche or IoT-specific ones, like GE Prefix.

AWS IoT is the best for now, but it may change in the future.

